

Startup Riot 2010 on CNN - auston
http://www.cnn.com/video/data/2.0/video/business/2010/03/04/mcedwards.startup.riot.cnn.html

======
natch
Off topic, but I can't find a way to send you a message on HN. What ever
happened with izillow.com? I see it's owned by the man now. Post a followup
story?

